# Service charging system !!!



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Negative battery cable in accordance with the TSB.


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Negative battery cable in accordance with the TSB.



The cable seems to be new and is not loose at the battery is really strong


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If your negative battery cable hasn't been changed per http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html, do so before attempting any other electrical system diagnostics.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Just a thought, but doing the big 3 upgrade would also be a good idea. By doing that would it matter if the special coverage was done or not?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Big 3 upgrade bypasses the Negative Battery Cable, so they are effectively the same.


----------



## apcnc (Oct 7, 2013)

Just test your cable. As you know the bigger the cable the higher current capacity. The more current that flows through a cable the more resistance it generates. If you have a bad connection corroded strands etc., it is essential like the cable if undersized and generate a much higher resistance. To test the cable you can check the resistance or simply put it under a load. Measure dc voltage from one end to the next. If you have voltage more than a few mV you have a problem. To be precise you can calculate the current flow and capabilities of the cable but we will not get into that. Just turn the lights on for a few minutes to drain the battery some. Check voltage between neg battery term to the engine and chassis. Then start the engine and check again. Also check chassis to engine to check the ground on the engine.


----------



## apcnc (Oct 7, 2013)

These check must be under a load. A single strand may show good if it is not under a load.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

To the OP,
A service bulletin was created due to the fact many negative battery cables were incorrectly manufactured.
The crimp joint where the cable is inserted into the terminal was compromised during manufacture and over time, resistance builds up making all sorts of electrical mayhem.

The cable should be replaced "warranty" before any troubleshooting takes place.

Rob


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Robby said:


> To the OP,
> A service bulletin was created due to the fact many negative battery cables were incorrectly manufactured.
> The crimp joint where the cable is inserted into the terminal was compromised during manufacture and over time, resistance builds up making all sorts of electrical mayhem.
> 
> ...




I dont really think is the cable but i will replace it any way !!! But not for the one that gms sells am going to buy another one !!!! 0 awg something like that !!!!!! I will keep update it the cruze are a headache for real


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cubanboy85 said:


> I dont really think is the cable but i will replace it any way !!! But not for the one that gms sells am going to buy another one !!!! 0 awg something like that !!!!!! I will keep update it the cruze are a headache for real


Why the attitude towards GM? They have fixed this cable - get the new cable from them for free.


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

obermd said:


> Cubanboy85 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont really think is the cable but i will replace it any way !!! But not for the one that gms sells am going to buy another one !!!! 0 awg something like that !!!!!! I will keep update it the cruze are a headache for real
> ...



My cars has 151k is not covered !!! Because it is reslly hard for me to inderstand how u can have a bad negative cable :scream::scream::scream::scream::scream: dont get me wrong i love gm but this thing with negative cable i just dont get it !!!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, at 151k I understand why no freebe.
The warranty was extended to 120k memory serves.

But at your current mileage, the potential for lots of nickle and dime (or dollars) failures is pretty much a guarantee......machines are machines and every mile traveled is one less it has to give.

So, regardless of expense, do the cable since it was a known weak spot and see what happens from there.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cubanboy85 said:


> My cars has 151k is not covered !!! Because it is reslly hard for me to inderstand how u can have a bad negative cable :scream::scream::scream::scream::scream: dont get me wrong i love gm but this thing with negative cable i just dont get it !!!


In this case it's definitely out of the extended warranty on the cable. I think I'd still purchase the redesigned cable and install it. The fact that GM extended the warranty on this cable screams supplier error.


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

I did the cable i cant believe it was the cable i see the alternator 13.0 and increasing so let see how it does i fix it my self 0 awg !!!!


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Robby said:


> Well, at 151k I understand why no freebe.
> The warranty was extended to 120k memory serves.
> 
> But at your current mileage, the potential for lots of nickle and dime (or dollars) failures is pretty much a guarantee......machines are machines and every mile traveled is one less it has to give.
> ...




Now i did a test deive when i stop at a light with fog hid and a/c on it drops to 11.5 when i drives it goes back to 12.5


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cubanboy85 said:


> Now i did a test deive when i stop at a light with fog hid and a/c on it drops to 11.5 when i drives it goes back to 12.5


It's possible the alternator can't create enough amps at low RPM. If it drops to 11.5 only momentary, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Cubanboy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Now i did a test deive when i stop at a light with fog hid and a/c on it drops to 11.5 when i drives it goes back to 12.5
> ...



Am really used to the 14v flat of my envoy to be honest i put a 2014 buick encore alternator !!! But i notice something when i spin the pulley the inside seems like not straight shaft !!! It feels like the fan clutch !!! 2014 with 14k miles


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

To the OP:

It's sounding more and more like you don't fully understand the car and are simply throwing parts at it. 

I know that you don't like going to the dealer - but this may be one of those times when paying for someone qualified to work on your car may save you money.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cubanboy85 said:


> Am really used to the 14v flat of my envoy to be honest i put a 2014 buick encore alternator !!! But i notice something when i spin the pulley the inside seems like not straight shaft !!! It feels like the fan clutch !!! 2014 with 14k miles


Yes. The alternator is clutched. It cuts off during acceleration and other scenarios when extra power is not needed or will save fuel.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cubanboy85 said:


> I did the cable i cant believe it was the cable i see the alternator 13.0 and increasing so let see how it does i fix it my self 0 awg !!!!


So now I would recommend putting together your documentation on this issue and including a copy of the parts bill for this cable. Send it to GM and request they reimburse you for the cable as your car definitely had a bad negative battery cable from the factory but that it didn't make itself apparent until after the 120,000 miles. You might get lucky and get a check from GM.


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Tomko said:


> To the OP:
> 
> It's sounding more and more like you don't fully understand the car and are simply throwing parts at it.
> 
> I know that you don't like going to the dealer - but this may be one of those times when paying for someone qualified to work on your car may save you money.



U got that right but i dont trust the dealer in miami fl the belt tensioner was bend they charged me 125 for diagnostic of a bad motor mount lol so for as long as i can fix it i play mechanic when i need the tech 2 then i go


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

obermd said:


> Cubanboy85 said:
> 
> 
> > I did the cable i cant believe it was the cable i see the alternator 13.0 and increasing so let see how it does i fix it my self 0 awg !!!!
> ...



Money is not and issue having the car fix is i bought the car because it has a nice carfax very well maintain but man i got all the issues i believe !!!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> The alternator is clutched.


It is? I'd think they'd accomplish the same thing by controlling the field. An alternator with no field can spin pretty well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> It is? I'd think they'd accomplish the same thing by controlling the field. An alternator with no field can spin pretty well.


Shrug. But yup, you can see it.

Chevrolet Cruze 1 8 2011 2013 New 130 Amp Alternator with Clutch Pulley 11560 | eBay


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Shrug. But yup, you can see it.
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze 1 8 2011 2013 New 130 Amp Alternator with Clutch Pulley 11560 | eBay


I can't say as I see it, but I found a write-up that explains why they exist:

http://www.decouplerpulley.com/files/When is an alt pulley not just a pulley.pdf

Which raises a question - which type does the Cruze have? If it's the second type, folks who think they have a bad tensioner might have a bad pulley.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cubanboy85 said:


> U got that right but i dont trust the dealer in miami fl the belt tensioner was bend they charged me 125 for diagnostic of a bad motor mount lol so for as long as i can fix it i play mechanic when i need the tech 2 then i go


I think we just hit the underlying issue - YACP (Yet Another Crappy Dealership).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> I can't say as I see it, but I found a write-up that explains why they exist:
> 
> http://www.decouplerpulley.com/files/When is an alt pulley not just a pulley.pdf
> 
> Which raises a question - which type does the Cruze have? If it's the second type, folks who think they have a bad tensioner might have a bad pulley.


OAD. It's got the little spring-loaded cap on the end.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NvaIquhYoA

The serpentine tensioner is also a pretty common failure on these cars (chirping when A/C on), but haven't heard of many having to replace the alternator or pulley yet.


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> ChevyGuy said:
> 
> 
> > It is? I'd think they'd accomplish the same thing by controlling the field. An alternator with no field can spin pretty well.
> ...



The one that i just put has a clutch the one that i took off didnt but since it was the negative cable am going to have advance auto part run my alternator and tested if it is good i may put it back


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Update !!!!!!! 10.9 volts and didnt want to go up bump battery saver active !!!! I think is time to go to the dealer :scream::scream::scream::scream::scream:


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Well i change the battery put a big one h7 after two weeks of been in 14.5 it just dropped again to 12 and bbattery saver comes back again !!!! Will take it to the dealership on friday


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Very interesting p0016 and 17 p2261 and engine lights is not on the desler told me alternator is bad but how come it goes down and then bsck up to 13.5 when i stop then it goes sgain while running to 12.2 and when it stops 13.5 i dont understand whos i bad the alternator or the ecm ?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I suspect you and the dealer are not familiar with the Cruze's unique (at the time....now they all are configured this way) charging system.

The Cruze is a 'Variable' system controlled by the computer.
You will see wildly variable charge rates that are based on battery needs at that moment.

Sometimes it will sit at 12. something, sometimes as high as 15v.......

Key on, not running, you may see 11.5 or less.....it is looking at current voltage with the circuits that are live before starting.

Since you have exchanged the battery and the ground cable, the voltages that you are reporting are (or seem to be) about what other operators were reporting in the early years of this forum.

To other members: Care to report your numbers for the OP?

Rob


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Robby said:


> I suspect you and the dealer are not familiar with the Cruze's unique (at the time....now they all are configured this way) charging system.
> 
> The Cruze is a 'Variable' system controlled by the computer.
> You will see wildly variable charge rates that are based on battery needs at that moment.
> ...



I understand ur point but i have a transmission code a powersteering code a bcm
Code thats says low voltage !!! The unique cruze thing is a headache i dont really at all like battery system active message at all it shouldnt be there period !!!!! And no it should not be seating at 12 either!!!!


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Update when cars goes to 11.9 i turn the wipers on and as the time increase about 1 minutes it starts to go up slow one by one 12.1 2 3 4 until it get full charge operation soni believe ecm may be bad !!!!


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Guys i need help update brand new alternator brand new alternator thats it now the car wont charge at all 10.0 all lights in the dash on with b rand new battery and alternator and negative ground. New current sensor whats next ? Help please i am tire of spending money now


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Update car in the dealer for one week they cant
Finf the problem :scream::scream::scream::scream::scream::scream::scream::scream::scream::scream::scream::scream::scream::scream::scream::scream::scream::scream:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Has your dealer called GM TAC? They are obviously out of their league in troubleshooting this and need to get GM's engineers involved.


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

obermd said:


> Has your dealer called GM TAC? They are obviously out of their league in troubleshooting this and need to get GM's engineers involved.





Update is inposible that they cant find the problem 2 weeks already omg how is it posible !!!!!!!! 2 weeks 


Can somebody help me do a claim


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Change out the Positive cables too!


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Update !!!!!



Dealer says power distribution cables jajajajjajajajaj What a joke this car is !!!!! 

Well lets see for how long it runs without the service charging system cames on


----------



## Cubanboy85 (Sep 27, 2016)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> Change out the Positive cables too!



Power distribution cables to be replace !!! Lets see whats next


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cubanboy85 said:


> What a joke this car is !!!!!


I just re-read this entire thread. Lots of people trying to help you on a new to you 2011 car with 151,000 miles, that you installed HIDs, a 2014 Buick Encore alternator and battery control, homemade 0 AWG battery cables, an H7 battery... 

You're entitled to be frustrated- but I dont think that your car is a joke.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Just read through this whole thread. 

Cubanboy85, so how did you make out. Is it finally fixed?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Only wearable parts in an alternator are the bearings and brushes that make contact to the slip rings, cheap and easy to replace. Other problems are aluminum that corrodes preventing a good ground, can be wire brushed and coated with silicone.

Key tool for checking "voltage drops is a DVM, can buy a decent one today for around ten bucks. Say checking from directly from the negative battery terminal to an engine ground point, should be zero volts, but must be done under load by switching the blower on to hige or the rear window defrosters, both will give a 45 ampere load.

You can look at a connection all day without knowing its the problem, have to measure it. Can do this for the 12V side as well. Other problem is the ignition relay, this little guys feeds everything. Voltage regulators are temperature compensated. When hot can read 13.5 volts, cold, like really subzero, as high as 15.5V. When my Cruze dropped below even 13 volts, knew I had problems. Little voltmeter told me exactly where they were in less than ten minutes.


----------



## Jorgem (Nov 16, 2021)

Just a heads up, 1 thing a lot of people miss is they don't check the battery terminals and they get corrosion making it difficult for the battery to recieve or distribute power properly. These cruzes are sensitive 😒


----------

